# [NFS] Read-only file system

## samakra

Witam

prosze o pomoc poniewaz nie moge zapisywac na NFSie

sposob monutowania

```
kml ~ #mount -o rw 192.168.0.1:/home/usr/kml /mnt/kml/
```

wpis /etc/exports na 192.168.0.1

```
/home/usr/kml                   192.168.0.9(rw,nohide,no_root_squash,subtree_check,sync)
```

wpis w /etc/mtab:

```
192.168.0.1:/home/usr/kml /mnt/kml nfs rw,addr=192.168.0.1 0 0
```

wpis w /proc/mount:

```
192.168.0.1:/home/usr/kml /mnt/kml nfs ro,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,proto=udp,timeo=5,retrans=5,sec=sys,addr=192.168.0.1 0 0
```

i gdy wykonuje

```
kml ~ #touch /mnt/kml/asd

touch: nie można dotknąć `/mnt/kml/asd': System plików wyłącznie do odczytu
```

posiadam kernel 2.6.19-suspend2-r3 (na wczesniejszych wersjach jadra wszystyko dzialalo prawidlowo) oraz mam zainstalowany pakiet net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.10

nalezy tez zwrocic uwage na prawa do zapisu plikach /etc/mtab i /proc/mount - w pierwszym jest rw a w drugim ro

i jeszcze wycinek z configu kernela

```
#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

```

z gory dziekuje za poswiecony mi czas

----------

## v7n

a katalog /home/usr/kml na 192.168.0.1 ma dobre prawa dostępu? tylko to chyba zostało do poprawienia

----------

## samakra

 *v7n wrote:*   

> a katalog /home/usr/kml na 192.168.0.1 ma dobre prawa dostępu? tylko to chyba zostało do poprawienia

 

prawa sa dobre

problem bedzie w konfiguracji jadra bo jak zastartuje z starszego ( 2.6.18 ) to wszystko dziala

inne komputery z kernelem 2.6.19 mountuja nfs tak jak nalezy

czy te dwa pliki  /etc/mtab i /proc/mount nie powinny byc identyczne ?

tutaj caly .config

http://www.mojsyf.yoyo.pl/download_public_files.php?u=kml&f=/linux/config.txt

----------

## v7n

w sumie nie wiem, ja zawsze edytowałem fstab

kernel dla stacji roboczej http://v7n.ath.cx/other/cfg/Gen2boX/kernel_config

na serwerze jest openbsd

inne fajne pliki w http://v7n.ath.cx/other/cfg/Gen2boX/

----------

## kicus

moze musisz chmod'y ustawic na kompie na dany katalog do ktorego chcesz zapisywac

----------

## timor

 *kicus wrote:*   

> moze musisz chmod'y ustawic na kompie na dany katalog do ktorego chcesz zapisywac

 Ja miałem problem z użytkownikami, tzn numery usera na serwerze i lokalnie były inne i się chrzaniło.

----------

## v7n

cat /etc/passwd na obu kompach i porównaj id usera

----------

## timor

 *v7n wrote:*   

> cat /etc/passwd na obu kompach i porównaj id usera

 Właśnie w ten sposób to zrobiłem choć rozczarowało mnie, że nikt nie pomyślał o takiej sytuacji w czasie projektowania, choć pewnie inne były cele i koncepcje projektu  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

W NFSv4 jest osobna usługa do tłumaczenia numerków ID między różnymi maszynami.

----------

## timor

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> W NFSv4 jest osobna usługa do tłumaczenia numerków ID między różnymi maszynami.

 Ja bawiłem się 3-ką, może spróbuję nowszą... kiedyś.

----------

## samakra

ja probuje zapisywac z roota, wiec uid ,gid i mody nie maja znaczenia

a ten problem coraz bardziej staje sie dziwny

kml ~ # mount -o ro /usr/portage

kml ~ # mount -o rw /mnt/kml/

kml ~ # cat /proc/mounts

(...)

arx:/usr/portage /usr/portage nfs ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,proto=udp,timeo=5,retrans=5,sec=sys,addr=arx 0 0

arx:/home/usr/kml /mnt/kml nfs ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,proto=udp,timeo=5,retrans=5,sec=sys,addr=arx 0 0

kml ~ # umount /usr/portage

kml ~ # umount /mnt/kml

kml ~ # mount -o rw /usr/portage

kml ~ # mount -o rw /mnt/kml/

kml ~ # cat /proc/mounts

(...)

arx:/usr/portage /usr/portage nfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,proto=udp,timeo=5,retrans=5,sec=sys,addr=arx 0 0

arx:/home/usr/kml /mnt/kml nfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,proto=udp,timeo=5,retrans=5,sec=sys,addr=arx 0 0

kml ~ #

czemu jak zamontuje /usr/portage jako ro, to /mnt/kml nie moze byc zamontowany jako rw ?

----------

## v7n

jedyna co mi przychodzi na myśl to to, że te katalogi są w Twoim systemie w jakiś sposób powiązane - ale to już Ty powinieneś przysiedzieć nad tym dłuższą chwilę i się zastanowić. możesz sobie pomóc jakimś stracem, czy coś, jeśli zadziała

----------

## Gabrys

Jak próbujesz zapisywać na podmontowanym przez NFS systemie plików coś jako root, to takie działanie jest skazane na niepowodzenie, ponieważ NFS nigdy nie dawałby takiej możliwości (łatwo się domyśleć czemu) przy domyślnej konfiguracji.

----------

